# Gas smell in cabin



## JoshPocock (Nov 18, 2015)

Suddenly, I have a gas smell in the cabin after the car sits (it continues while driving). I can also smell gas in the trunk, but not outside of the car. I'm at a loss, as I do not smell anything under the hood (with the car running or off) and cannot seem to find any leaks anywhere.

Has anyone else encountered this and discovered where the leak was coming from? I really don't want to pay a dealership to "look around" for a few hours if I can at all avoid it.

It is a 2012, 1.4L Turbo


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

That's rather strange......any leakage, vapor or liquid, would cause the periodic tank vacuum self test to fail, resulting in a check engine light.

There have been incidents, all car brands, where a fuel injector seeps onto the manifold and the fuel evaporates off but you are indicating no underhood odor.

I think you will have to go to a dealer for a 'smoke test'......to test the integrity of the fuel supply system.....maybe a cracked vapor cannister for example.

Rob


----------



## JoshPocock (Nov 18, 2015)

I have driven it for 2 weeks like this (thanks to the warm weather, I can keep the windows down some). I have been watching for a check engine light to show up, but nothing. I even plugged my code detector in just to double-check the engine light, but it didn't register anything.

My initial guess is that it is around the fuel injectors as well, but I can't find anything. It happened after an oil change, but I am fairly certain that was only coincidental. I cannot think of anything that would happen during an oil change to cause the problem.

Looks like I'm off to my least favorite place... the dealership.

Thanks.


----------



## RAW2U (Jul 31, 2012)

Did you have any luck at the dealer? My 2012 cruze 1.4 t has same thing today when my wife came home she said today the fuel smell over powered a new air freshener she had put in the car. Ours has got worst over the last month. And no one has touched our car since the last recall. 

Lmk what you find out. I will check the canister tomorrow.


----------



## McElhany00 (Jan 22, 2018)

Were you able to find the source of the fuel smell? I have the same thing going on with my 2012 and dealer doesn't know what is wrong with it.


----------



## ronjon8505 (Oct 30, 2020)

Check the Fuel Injection Pressure Damper carefully.  www.youtube.com/watch?V=wj1btgald-0
Someone else posted this video and I have the same issue...trouble is this part is nowhere to be found. Someone must have a replacement for it?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ronjon8505 said:


> Check the Fuel Injection Pressure Damper carefully.  www.youtube.com/watch?V=wj1btgald-0
> Someone else posted this video and I have the same issue...trouble is this part is nowhere to be found. Someone must have a replacement for it?


Again, fix the link.


----------



## Monica (Feb 22, 2021)

Same problem 2015 It always happens if I idle too long. I take it on the highway drive 55+ for 20 miles or more it seems to clear it. Is that what they mean when they say Clearin' the Cat. Does it clean up the catalytic converter or something? IDK


----------



## Lulla114 (Mar 18, 2021)

JoshPocock said:


> Suddenly, I have a gas smell in the cabin after the car sits (it continues while driving). I can also smell gas in the trunk, but not outside of the car. I'm at a loss, as I do not smell anything under the hood (with the car running or off) and cannot seem to find any leaks anywhere.
> 
> Has anyone else encountered this and discovered where the leak was coming from? I really don't want to pay a dealership to "look around" for a few hours if I can at all avoid it.
> 
> It is a 2012, 1.4L Turbo


The same thing is happening to me. I've taken my car in twice to the dealership now but they claim they don't smell anything and if they can't smell it they can't fix it. My husband, children and sister have all smelled it so I know I'm not going crazy. Most recently I just basically paid $76 for them to tell me they don't smell gas and didn't do anything argh!!! Why couldn't they just do their dye diligence and check everything to see if there's some problem that could possibly cause the gas smell we smell? Very frustrating!!


----------



## cfusar0 (Oct 4, 2017)

I smelled gas/oil after driving on the highway for a while then coming to a red light with the windows up. For me, it ended up being the engine oil cooler leaking and dripping onto the catalytic converter. Pretty expensive job. Dealer quoted $1800 CAN. Probably included a new oil cooler which it didn't need, it just needed seals. Take a look at the turbo feed line that comes from the oil cooler first. That is a common leak and much easier to be replaced.


----------



## BrandonRez (Sep 21, 2021)

ronjon8505 said:


> Check the Fuel Injection Pressure Damper carefully.  www.youtube.com/watch?V=wj1btgald-0
> Someone else posted this video and I have the same issue...trouble is this part is nowhere to be found. Someone must have a replacement for it?


your link didnt work but did you find a replacment?


----------



## BrandonRez (Sep 21, 2021)

i searched ronjons link on google and found this video idk if my link works either but if you copy and paste into google search its first video. i am having same problem as this video. anyone have any advice


----------

